# Swift kontiki 645 beware



## 99860 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi all we were supposed to be in our new swift kontiki 645 today but when we went for the hand over yesterday I rejected the van there and then! the problems with the van were embarassing the chassis was rusted so was the base of the engine and the suspension arm and the plated that holds in the fan. also the air conditioning unit was blinking off and on this was supposed to be a brand new van it looked 5 years old. Inside the electrical test certificate said August 05 how can that be a new van? We could not even start it because the battery was burnt out. There was 200 miles on the clock, there were stains on the upholstery the dash was scratched the furniture was scratched it never had the chest of draws in or the coffee table it should of had. the list really is endless.. We got to Marquess Motor homes at 10am I was still there at 4:30 when I did get to drive the van they had not put the tax disc in the van or any of the starter pack. They tried to tell me that the van was in my name and said they would not give me my cash back! I told them I was not going to leave a manager came out and said it would all be fixed but how do you take a year off the age of a supposed new van? i have spoken to swift and so far I got a message that they are looking into it I to have reported them to trading standards! they do not have a hope in hell of not returning my money. But the real problem is I have sold my house to go around europe and have to get out on the 3rd of august with my 10 week old baby and 18 month daughter! They are going to pay for this!!!! all of them!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I think anyone with a half decent swift should take very good care of it as very soon they will be collectors items, At this rate i cant see Swift being around for very much longer, remember were you saw it first
Geo


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

This is getting beyond a joke - what on earth are Swift playing at?

Derek and Hazel, what a disappointment for you. Sounds like you have no intention of being fobbed off, however, so more power to your elbow.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you stick to your guns mate,you are well within your rights to reject the vehicle under the sale of goods act.have said this on here a few times now
also find out if you can charge them interest during all the time they take returning your money.Myself would not have a swift.sorry but have had dealings before.
which branch of Marquess was it by the way. then it will be added to my list of their branches to avoid.
maybe you can find a van to hire while you look for another van.what made you pick this firm.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

probrably should not say this, but for the price i have seen the kontiki for new,£48k .makes mine look a bargin as it is up for sale for only £10k more and the spec. leaves the swift looking sick.they are relying on the model name to sell. I think we all agree that you are doing the right thing .


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Best of luck you two,although luck should not come into it,what branch? Gary Whatshisface,MD,should sort this disgraceful mess out,had a new van from them many years ago,nightmare,never again! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

sounds like your van has been around a couple of the shows  

can't understand this sort of situation as I thought all vans nowadays are built to order; at the very least you ought to get a massive discount as this van has obviously been used as a demonstrator


----------



## 99860 (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the symphathy, I am due to go to a meeting this morning at 10am with them, including the MDs. I am going alone as the trauma for the kids was unbearable last time! I have sent them recorded letters which they should get at 1pm today. The van is obviously old stock which is what I said right back in the beginnng that we would not except. Its is the southampton Marquis we used them because they are local.
Ill keep you all informed.
later!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Hi

I would not go alone. I would endeavor to take someone with you.

Also is the van a 2006 spec - i.e included reversing camera, microwave and so on. More importantly 2006 spec Swifts include anti lock braking system. These features may give you a clue to its age.

Don't be fobbed off!

Rapide561


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 
Let me make it clear that I have no link to Swift other than that I own a Bessacarr, But from what has been writtern it doesn't appear to anything to do with them (Swift) everything that has been said clearly indicates a problem with the dealer, and i think you were absolutely right to reject it. 

However, as it appears to be a stock vehicle that has been used to show peopel around and from the situation that you say you are going to be in, I would suggest that you take a step back for a moment and ask yourself would you accept it for ???. If it were offered at £??? and if you can come to a realistic figure in your own mind that would restore your happiness, or at least let you walk away feeling that you had negoiated a good deal for yourself, then that may be a way forward. 

I personally would start looking for a discount after it is cleaned-up of somewhere in the 10% range.

These are only suggestions, and i hope they help

Brian


----------

